# coyote pics from sunday!



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

here as a pic of a coyote i shot with my .223 on sunday
[siteimg]3664[/siteimg]

another pic
[siteimg]3663[/siteimg]


----------



## Dog gon (Dec 22, 2005)

Good job


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats !!! No snow and looks pretty warm, where are you located?


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

MossyMo, I am located in Selah, Washington. It is sunny but only like 30 degrees, it was down to 6 degrees the night before.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Great job :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Good job. I hope you had fun. How far was the shot???


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

heres the story, me and a friend were goin coyote hunting sunday morning and on our way to our spot, i saw a coyote about 50 yards off the road, we stopped, i jumped out, loaded my gun and got a rest on the hood, dropped him in his tracks! 1 shot from my savage .223 55gr black hills softpoints did the trick. didnt see anymore that day but still had?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Great job keep after it


----------



## Haakon Johnson (Feb 24, 2006)

Good Job! Looks pretty warm! Im in minnesota and the last full moon it was 20 below with 50 below wind chill! And guess what we sat in that cold all night and went to like twenty hot spots but it was like the coyotes shut down! 
We got skunked and only got a few howl backs!!


----------

